# July planting by region



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Back to the Basics!: JULY Seed Planting Guide for the US by Region
Planting by region for July from Mary - cheers!

SOUTHWEST 
Sow Indoors: Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts, Cabbage, Cauliflower, Celery, Pumpkin, Summer Squash, Winter Squash and Tomatoes
Sow Outdoors: Arugula, Beans, Corn, Cucumber, Melons, Mustard Greens, Peas, Pumpkin, 
Summer Squash and Winter Squash
Transplant: Lettuce, Melons, Peppers, Pumpkin, Squash and Tomatoes


----------

